# Iron Mountain Jubilee



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

This weekend, DH and I went south to the Iron Mountain Jubilee, located in Ivanhoe, VA. I had never been there before but had heard amazing things about both the trails and the facilities. DH had been there twice before and didn't complete either attempt. 

Camp is amazing: it's a horse show grounds right along the river. There is tons of parking, a bathhouse, a kitchen, and a covered eating pavilion. Our camp spot looked like a vacation destination:











The weather was typical Virginia: hot and humid. We have been having fall at home, so it was quite a shock. It stormed Thursday evening, overnight, then again Friday evening and overnight Friday. Got lucky on Saturday that it only spit rain for a few minutes. I rode Sultan with my DH on George in Friday's 55. The vet check was just as amazing as camp, with people providing fresh-cooked food!!

The trails were tough, with lots of climbs and mud and rocks and more climbs. My garmin said 8,300 feet of climb and it sure felt like it. We also traveled across some range lands, which didn't bother our horses but apparently some took exception to the cattle! :shock:






























































At the end of the day, we were hot and dirty and tired, but the boy kept on trucking and we completed! DH got the monkey off his back and I got my first taste of the trails. We took the horses to swim in the river after the ride, but unfortunately the camera had technical difficulties and the pictures didn't exactly come out:


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

The next day, I took a friend's house out on the 50 mile trail for his first attempt at a 50. Possum is an experienced CTR horse, so we didn't expect much issue as he had done lots of 2-day 50s with ease. What nobody anticipated was he would have race brain!!










The picture looks like warp speed because that is what he was doing. I spent the first loop trying to get him to find his brain and failing. Got into the first hold and waited for a break, thinking if he couldn't see horses in front of him he would improve. That worked for the few miles we didn't see horses, then it was back to the races.




















Eventually I settled in with a couple ladies who didn't mind his antics behind them. He finally found his brain about mile 37. 

















Despite riding at a much faster pace than I had planned, we did get his completion. Afterwards, we played a bit in the river.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Just fantastic!!! What a fabulous ride! Thanks for sharing


----------



## 2scicrazed (Apr 7, 2014)

Looks fun! Thanks for sharing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Very nice, I love reading your ride stories. Thanks for sharing. :wink:


----------

